# Camper That Goes From Land To Sea



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2013)

Camper that turns into a boat...http://www.sealander.de/en/product#water


----------



## TICA (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I haven't seen that one before.  I have seen the cars that just drive from the ground/road into the water and then keep going.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2013)

Uncle Sam had a few they called DUCKS.  I remember climbing around in one as a kid.  Pretty cool.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Uncle Sam had a few they called DUCKS.  I remember climbing around in one as a kid.  Pretty cool.



When we were young, we were camping in a remote area of the Northwest Territories (Canada), and we traveled down this river in our aluminum boat w/motor, to find a nice spot to pitch our tent and stay a few days.  The current was strong, and we saw that somebody had a duck in the water at the river's edge, secured with a rope to the land.

Nobody was around.  Nobody was anywhere, in fact we had just passed a small island that was inhabited by some wild dogs.  It looked very old and abandoned, so we went closer to check it out.  Well, the current started pushing us too close to it, and we had to actively push away and managed to get onshore closeby on a sandy area.  Cool thing to see, and good memories of one of our more adventerous vacations.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2013)

Deliverance -- esq.  At first, I thought, "Oh! Small island!! Cool.  I love islands."  But, wild dogs?  Never mind.  And that current pushing you toward the abandoned duck . . . I was expecting something really creepy...   Glad it turned out to be a fun adventure.


----------



## SeaSparkle (May 1, 2013)

Well, isn't that a cool invention! lol


----------



## R. Zimm (May 1, 2013)

That is a very cool idea. I have seen very complicated RV/Boats but those are only for the "rich and famous!" This trailer solves a couple of problems in that it is such a basic usable shape that you can do so much with it. It also does not look like it is very heavy so smaller vehicles could pull it.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Uncle Sam had a few they called DUCKS.  I remember climbing around in one as a kid.  Pretty cool.



Growing up in NY my father used to take me to what was called the "mothball fleet" on the upper part of the Hudson River. It was an area that was used for storing old WWII - Korean War ships, and I remember they had a "duck" on shore that was open to the public - I used to LOVE playing in that thing. I just wish I could have seen one in actual use, rather than just in the movies and news-reels. 

... "news-reels" ... listen to me ... I sound like I'm 130 years old!


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 1, 2013)

I don't know about that..it doesn't look like it would be very stable if the water got rough.  For my money I would rather have a boat, but I can see the advantage of being able to use it on land and water.


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> ... "news-reels" ... listen to me ... I sound like I'm 130 years old!



Well, I'm 130 and counting, then because I was instrumental in creating a lot of newsreels for Uncle Sam way back when...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Well, I'm 130 and counting, then because I was instrumental in creating a lot of newsreels for Uncle Sam way back when...





Seriously - the only thing they have in the movies anymore (well, years ago anyway, when I last went) is ads for MORE movies, or ads for the latest SUV, or the latest condom, or ...

I prefer THESE kinds of ads ...


----------



## Anne (May 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Seriously - the only thing they have in the movies anymore (well, years ago anyway, when I last went) is ads for MORE movies, or ads for the latest SUV, or the latest condom, or ...
> 
> I prefer THESE kinds of ads ...




Oh no, I DO remember that; I'm over 100, too!!!!!   :lol:


----------



## R. Zimm (May 3, 2013)

They use one of those "Duck" (reconditioned of course) to do tours around here. They drive it around the streets talking history and such then soll into the Tracoastal Waterway and cruise by some of the "Houses of the Rich and Famous."

I parked next to it a couple of times and they are much bigger than I had thought.


----------

